# Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pi 3630 - Wert?



## TigerTobi (19. Januar 2011)

Hallo,


ich möchte gerne meinen 1-Jahr alten Rechner verkaufen und hab gesehen, dass einem hier die Möglichkeit dazu geboten wird!   
Ich möchte gerne auf eine PS3 umsteigen, um endlich mit meinen Kumpels zusammen zocken zu können.

Leider habe ich ehrlich gesagt noch keine richtige Vorstellung davon, wie viel ein Rechner mit den Komponenten zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch wert ist deswegen wollte ich auch im Allgemeinen erfragen, was man auf Plattformen wie eBay noch verlangen könnte!

Falls hier jemand Interesse an dem PC hat kann er mir natürlich auch gerne einen Preis nennen und dann schauen wir mal   

Ich hab mal ein Bild hinzugefügt, wie der Rechner im Allgemeinen aussieht, wenn jemand Originalfotos haben möchte einfach noch mal schreiben, dann müsste ich kurz eine Cam von meinen Eltern ausliehen um Bilder zu machen!




*Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pi 3630
Intel Core 2 Quad CPU Q8200 2.33GHz
4GB DDR2 800MHz
ATI Radeon HD 5770 1GB Sapphire
600GB + 230GB SATAII Festplatten
nVidia nForce Network Controller
500W Netzteil
Optiarc DVD RW Brenner/Laufwerk*​


Soweit zu den wichtigsten Angaben...bis auf die Grafikkarte befinden sich alle Teile vom Kauf original im Rechner. Der Rechner wurde nie übertaktet oder sonst in irgendeiner Art und Weise im Inneren herumgeschraubt, da ich davon auch zu wenig Ahnung habe. Die Grafikkarte wurde vom Fachhändler getauscht, original befand sich eine nVidia 9800GT im Inneren, die mir aber zu schwach auf der Brust war.
Die ATI HD 5770 arbeitet perfekt mit den Systemkomponenten zusammen und kann selbst die neuesten Games in Full HD mit max. Details darstellen.

Ansonsten hat er noch die üblichen USB Anschlüsse (8 Stück), einen optischen Anschluss für die Heimkinoanlage und Kartenleser.

Die ganzen Daten können natürlich auch auf der Herstellerseite eingesehen werden...

Ich wäre sehr dankbar, wenn ein paar kompetente Leute ihre Meinung sagen könnten, was man für den Rechner bei eBay noch verlangen könnte...und wie gesagt über ein paar Angebote würde ich mich auch sehr freuen


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pi 3630*

Kann man sehr schwer einschätzen, nicht zuletzt, da Du klarmachen musst, dass eine deutlich bessere Graka als im Grundmodell drin ist, also, ich würde da vor allem nicht mit dem Modellnamen werben, sondern "Fujitsu Siemens Komplett-PC Q8200 Quadcore AMD 5770" und mir dann ggf. noch eine zweite Überschrift dazunehmen, kostet 50 Cent für weitere Hinweise. NEU wäre so ein PC um die 400-500€ wert, gebraucht vlt. 250-300€. 

zb NUR die CPU bringt Dir bei Ebay 70€ und mehr, weil viele mit nem sockel775Board halt einen im Vergleich zum Ladenkauf preiswerten Quad suchen. Das RAM bringt vielleicht 30€, die Graka 70€, Festplatte 640GB ca. 30€, die andere wird kaum was bringen, vlt. nen 10er. Ein Sockel775-Mainboard, auch wenn es kein so tolles ist, 30€. Das Gehäuse 20€. Netzteil 20€.

Naja, so 250€ sollten da schon drin sein, mit windows sowieso. zB hier ein von den grunddaten ähnlicher Acer, gebraucht, mit windows hat 350€ gebracht: http://cgi.ebay.de/Acer-Aspire-PC-M5641-Quad-Core-Q8200-4GB-1TB-ATI-5770-/320638944695?pt=DE_Technik_Computer_Peripherieger%C3%A4te_PC_Systeme&hash=item4aa79205b7

Ist denn bei Dir auch windows dabei?


----------



## TigerTobi (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pi 3630*

Vielen Dank für deine schnelle und kompetente Antwort   

Super dass du auch gleich ein eBay-Angebot gefunden hast mit den Daten meines Rechners...jetzt weis ich schon einmal in welcher Preisregion ich mich bewege und was ich verlangen kann.

Leider ist Windows nicht im Angebot mit dabei, also wird ein Preis zwischen 250€ - 300€ wohl realistisch sein. 
Vielen Dank auch mit dem Tip, die Grafikkarte gleich im Titel der Auktion mit anzupreisen, so werden sicherlich auch mehr Leute auf den Rechner stoßen, allein schon wenn sie nach der Grafikkarte suchen.

Schade ist immer nur, dass PCs einen so großen Wertverlust in so kurzer Zeit erleben, ich persönlich empfand den Rechner als wirklich ausreichend schnell und hat wie gesagt die neuesten Games in Full HD wiedergeben können.
Ich überleg es mir bis heute Abend noch mal, vielleicht ist es auch vernünftiger den Rechner zu behalten   

Aber vielen Dank nochmals für die Auskunft, dadurch weis ich jetzt woran ich bin


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pi 3630*

Wenn du nicht auf das Geld angewiesen bist: Behalte ihn lieber.
Wie du schon gesagt hast: Der Wertverlust ist enorm. Zumal der eigentliche (ideelle) Wert deutlich höher liegen dürfte als der, den ein potenzieller Käufer bereit ist zu zahlen.

Schade, aber das is halt der freie Markt. Käufer wollen so wenig wie möglich zahlen, Verkäufer natürlich so viel wie möglich bekommen. Wenn die durchschnittlichen Verkaufspreise aber so niedrig sind, kannst du dir selbst ausmalen, dass sich ein Verkauf nur selten lohnt.   

LG!


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pi 3630*



TigerTobi schrieb:


> Schade ist immer nur, dass PCs einen so großen Wertverlust in so kurzer Zeit erleben, ich persönlich empfand den Rechner als wirklich ausreichend schnell und hat wie gesagt die neuesten Games in Full HD wiedergeben können.


Der Rechner ist ja auch gut - das "Problem" bei der Sache ist, dass Du eben inzwischen für nur 500€ einen wirklich sehr guten PC bekommen NEU bekommen kannst. Bei dem CPU-Anforderungen hat sich wenig getan in den letzten 2-3 Jahren: wer vor 2 Jahren eine 200€-CPU kaufte, ist dmait heute immer noch ganz gut bedient. "Früher" war so ne CPU nach 2 Jahren quasi Elektroschrott   ein guter Quadcore, der noch ne Weile reichen will, kostet auch nur 140€ - früher wäre eine CPU "die noch ne Weile reicht" nicht unter 250€ zu haben gewesen. Gute Mainboards kosten neu 80€. Die RAM-Preise sind im Keller, 8GB für 65€. Festplatten: 1TB gibt es unter 50€. Ne Grafikkarte, die eher schon "Oberklasse" ist, kostet 200€. Eine, mit der aktuelle Spiele in "hohen Details" auf Full HD gut laufen nur 110€ (eben die AMD 5770, die hab ich auch). 


Das ganze hat auch mit den Spiele-Konsolen zu tun, denn viele Spiele werden halt so entwickelt, dass die auch auf Konsolen noch gut laufen, die an sich inzwischen schon technisch sehr alt sind - für den PC wird dann halt die Grafik noch was aufgepimt, was aber auch nicht soooo viel mehr Rechenpower kostet.


Klar: es GIBT auch 300, 400€ CPUs und Grafikkarten für 450€ - aber wer so was kauft, muss schon ein echter Freak sein    Ein guter Mittelklasse-Gamer-PC, bei dem man vermutlich frühestens in nem Jahr mal zB die Graka nachrüsten sollte, kostet aber aktuell nur 500€, nicht wie bis vor ca. 2 jahren eher 900-1000€.


also: ICH würd den PC auch behalten, finanzier Dir ne PS3 halt irgendwie anders, vlt Ratenkauf über Deine Eltern oder so. Nen PC kannst Du ja auch gut für Office und Internet brauchen.


----------



## TigerTobi (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pi 3630*

@Herbboy und @Cryptic-Ravag

Vielen Dank für eure Hinweise und Ratschläge   

Ich habe mich nun auch dazu entschieden, den Rechner lieber zu behalten. Den Preis den ich dafür noch erzielen würde und die Leistung die er hat stehen einfach (leider) in keinem angemessenen Verhältnis. 

Mit der Konsole hat sich auch geklärt dank meiner Eltern und einem verfrühten Geburtstagsgeschenk   



Also, Ende gut...alles gut! Vielen Dank noch einmal und alles Gute für euch beide!


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pi 3630*

Eine gute Entscheidung.    

*Btw @ herb:* 
Ich muss zugeben ICH bin so ein Freak der mal eben 700€ für zwei Grafikkarten raushaut.   
Aber BRAUCHEN tut man es natürlich nicht. Is halt schön wenn man es sich leisten kann. Wenn ich es nicht mehr könnte, könnte ich damit aber auch ganz gut leben. *grins*


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pi 3630*

Jo klar, Freaks sind ja auch nix schlechtes, ohne Freaks kein Fortschritt   Jeder hat halt andere Hobbies - man muss sich nur im Klaren sein, dass es halt nicht wirklich nötig ist und man "pro Euro" nicht mehr wirklich viel Leistungsgewinn hat, je mehr man ausgibt.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pi 3630*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Jo klar, Freaks sind ja auch nix schlechtes, ohne Freaks kein Fortschritt   Jeder hat halt andere Hobbies - man muss sich nur im Klaren sein, dass es halt nicht wirklich nötig ist und man "pro Euro" nicht mehr wirklich viel Leistungsgewinn hat, je mehr man ausgibt.



So siehts aus.  
Zwei teure Grafikkarten im SLI- oder Crossfire-Verbund bringen ja ohnehin nur was in sehr hohen Auflösungen (ab FullHD) mit aktivierter (hoher) Kantenglättung, Filter usw.  
Zum "normalen" zocken braucht man sowas nicht, is halt mehr was für Perfektionisten. Da steht Preis/Leistung nicht im Vordergrund.  Man is halt verwöhnt.


----------

